# Linking pages in the PDF - nice!



## lectric (Aug 28, 2009)

I just noticed that, in the PDF, if you click on the "tactical encounter" box, it jumps you to that page in the appendix. If you click on the little blade in the top right corner of the tactical encounter, it jumps you back to the page. Good work!


----------



## Marius Delphus (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks. It seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## lectric (Aug 28, 2009)

Seems like a good idea now that I've noticed it too. 

I seem to remember a thread where someone was unhappy about the encounters being in an appendix, rather than sequential. This little feature pretty well takes care of that.


----------



## EugeneZ (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm guessing the appendix'ed encounters are based on WotC format for 4e adventures. I strongly prefer it to the 3e format, which was incredibly confusing to me.

I also noticed the jumps to and from encounters and find it to be a huge time saver when creating the FG2 modules.  Thanks.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 28, 2009)

Yup.  And for me, the page numbers (when I'm runing from the softcover version) are an absolute godsend.  I can go to an encounter and back again so easily.


----------



## Panthanas (Aug 28, 2009)

Very cool!  I'm glad this was mentioned.  I'm starting this campaign tonight and I was planning on using my laptop, so this will be really helpful! 

Thanks again guys!  I'm really looking forward to this.


----------



## Marius Delphus (Aug 28, 2009)

Well, thanks again for the compliments; I'm always glad to hear it's worth the effort. 

I've also tried to make sure that each time another place in the document is mentioned in running text, that's a hyperlink too. That should be true for each time a page number is specified, at least.

If you add the "Previous View" and "Next View" buttons to your Page Navigation toolbar in Adobe Reader or Adobe Acrobat (right-click on it for the option), you'll get the equivalent of a browser's "Back" and "Forward" buttons; that can help you bounce around the document as well.


----------



## Whimsical (Aug 28, 2009)

Just a reminder for those who print their adventures. You can move the encounter pages to the section that initiates that encounter.

Why am I saying the obvious? Well,  it only took me a couple of months to figure that out for myself.


----------



## lectric (Aug 29, 2009)

Though it may not be obvious, the TOC is also clickable.


----------

